# Is there a quick way to visualize new posts in threads participated to?



## Sebastiano (Dec 28, 2018)

Even looking in the FAQ, I can't really find anything helpful about this.
Is there a way to visualize new activity in the threads I've been posting in, or to see if someone answers me?
If I subscribe to a thread I just see all the messages of the thread in the window "subscriptions", even the older ones, which looks a bit confuzing.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Is there a quick way to visualize new posts in threads pasrticipated to?*

If i'm understanding correctly I think the best way is to make sure you have enabled email notifications and just follow those


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

On the mobile skin (enhanced mobile view), clunky as it is, there are the views "Participated" and "Subscribed" 
Selecting one of them shows you your threads with, randomly, the begging of the last or first post of each thread. 
7/10 what you want?


----------



## MojoBari (Feb 2, 2003)

A the top of the page select Settings (next to Log Out). Does that help?


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Sebastiano said:


> If I subscribe to a thread I just see all the messages of the thread in the window "subscriptions", even the older ones, which looks a bit confuzing.


The ones with new posts will be in 'bold' characters. Click on the small icon just in front of the thread title and it will bring you to the first unread post in that thread.


----------



## Sebastiano (Dec 28, 2018)

Thank you very much! I'm still wrapping my head around this..!


----------



## Canadiain (Nov 16, 2004)

I use a shortcut / bookmark to

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/subscription.php

If its bold there are new replies

Or else use the email notification option, but that gets annoying pretty fast in my experience.


----------

